# 2006 Numbers



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

From ODNR...

2006 OHIO SPRING TURKEY HARVEST ENDS WITH 

SLIGHT INCREASE OVER 2005 NUMBERS 

Ashtabula County tops in harvest numbers

COLUMBUS, OH - Hunters checked 18,262 wild turkeys during Ohios four-week, statewide spring turkey-hunting season that opened April 24 and ended May 21, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife. 

The preliminary total represents nearly a 4 percent increase over last years preliminary number of 17,542. 

Ashtabula County led the state in the number of turkeys killed with 782. Counties with additional high harvest numbers were: Guernsey - 661; Harrison - 625; Meigs - 612; Tuscarawas - 570; Athens - 566; Coshocton - 551; Washington - 517; and Jackson - 493.

In addition to the turkeys taken during the regular season, young hunters harvested another 1,872 birds during a special hunt for hunters age 17 and younger held April 22-23. 

The ODNR Division of Wildlife estimates that more than 90,000 people hunted turkeys during the four-week season. Prior to the start of the spring hunting season, state wildlife biologists estimated the wild turkey population in Ohio to be more than 180,000 birds. 

This was the seventh spring that turkey hunting was open in every Ohio county. Only 57 of the states 88 counties were open to spring turkey hunting in 1999. 

Wild turkeys were nearly extinct in Ohio before being reintroduced in the mid-1950s by the Division of Wildlife. The first spring turkey-hunting season opened in 1966. Wild turkeys are now present in all 88 counties.

Preliminary Spring Turkey Season Results for 2006 Followed by (2005) Final Totals

Adams- 399 (391); Allen- 13 (5); Ashland- 321 (344); Ashtabula- 782 (559); Athens- 566 (545); Auglaize-32 (24); Belmont- 381 (486); Brown- 404 (424); Butler- 54 (63); Carroll- 311 (311); Champaign- 94 (83); Clark- 43 (31); Clermont- 472 (493); Clinton- 37 (38); Columbiana- 424 (340); Coshocton- 551 (599); Crawford- 68 (30); Cuyahoga- 7 (7); Darke- 25 (24); Defiance- 147 (123); Delaware- 54 (51); Erie- 24 (15); Fairfield- 153 (160); Fayette- 21 (28); Franklin- 18 (13); Fulton- 34 (34); Gallia- 284 (361); Geauga- 358 (273); Greene- 27 (19); Guernsey- 661 (533); Hamilton- 144 (111); Hancock- 10 (10); Hardin- 41 (34); Harrison- 625 (606); Henry- 15 (15); Highland- 328 (342); Hocking- 291 (315); Holmes- 339 (302); Huron- 130 (134); Jackson- 494 (493); Jefferson- 353 (456); Knox - 327 (409); Lake- 171 (131); Lawrence- 257 (245); Licking- 310 (357); Logan - 175 (167); Lorain- 114 (89); Lucas- 28 (19); Madison- 3 (5); Mahoning- 203 (200); Marion- 17 (15); Medina- 114 (96); Meigs- 612 (534); Mercer- 5 (8); Miami- 15 (14); Monroe- 486 (458); Montgomery- 14 (10); Morgan- 298 (286); Morrow- 217 (196); Muskingum- 349 (354); Noble- 318 (408); Ottawa- 7 (12); Paulding- 69 (65); Perry- 353 (346); Pickaway- 57 (71); Pike- 226 (211); Portage- 165 (108); Preble- 70 (85); Putnam- 55 (40); Richland- 283 (257); Ross- 365 (374); Sandusky- 13 (20); Scioto- 366 (334); Seneca- 100 (106); Shelby- 26 (22); Stark- 222 (235); Summit- 68 (57); Trumbull- 437 (356); Tuscarawas- 570 (478); Union- 23 (16); Van Wert- 8 (9); Vinton- 260 (219); Warren- 83 (65); Washington-517 (501); Wayne- 113 (89); Williams- 176 (176); Wood- 14 (5); Wyandot- 48 (59) Totals: 18,262 (17,542).


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I have a hard time believing they had a good season. I've talked to so many guys, who've talked to so many more that had a terrible season. In Coshocton County on opening morning I heard 2 shots all morning. Usually there are many more. 
ski


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

It was a great season where i was, out of 13 guys in our camp, nine got their birds, and two guys missed. All birds except for 2 were taken on public land. Big daddy, good info as always. good luck on the water


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

well I see that you figured out how to put pictures up! yeah we did have a pretty good season!! man that guy in the top picture on the right is a good looking guy!!! lol!!!! talked to a ton of birds this season all on public land! I called in three birds that were killed and 3 more(in 1 day) when I took a kid out and had one at 8 yards but he just couldn't squeeze the trigger for some reason! talked to em all the way up until the last day!


----------

